# New guy from North AL



## NorthBamaQue (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi all - just signed up, but I've been lurking and reading for a while.   I'm located in a pretty good spot for some quality bbq here near Decatur, AL, and have gotten a bit snobbish.  Trying to up my backyard smoking game, and looking forward to moving up from my old gas smoker to Something Better - probably a Southern Q Limo Jr. GF at this point.   There seems to be an awful lot of experience and expertise on this board, and many thanks for the info already picked up on here.  I look forward to many interesting conversations in the future.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2021)

NBQ, Welcome and I know you will enjoy this site, it's full of friendly folks and lots of good ideas ,recipes and comraderie.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. You're only a couple hours from me


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Lots of experience here and some differing ideas, but we're all after the same thing. Great BBQ.
Good to have you with us!


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! Glad you joined this forum -  a lot of fun and a lot knowledge....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

SMF is a great place to learn, show and tell

David


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 28, 2021)

NorthBamaQue said:


> Hi all - just signed up, but I've been lurking and reading for a while.   I'm located in a pretty good spot for some quality bbq here near Decatur, AL, and have gotten a bit snobbish.  Trying to up my backyard smoking game, and looking forward to moving up from my old gas smoker to Something Better - probably a Southern Q Limo Jr. GF at this point.   There seems to be an awful lot of experience and expertise on this board, and many thanks for the info already picked up on here.  I look forward to many interesting conversations in the future.


Welcome from Arkansas!  Been to Big Bob Gibsons a couple times. They have some history there.  Not bad bbq.  However, I learned alot from this forum and prefer what i make.   I’m sure you’ll be making some good bbq in the near future!!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Cattoon (Oct 30, 2021)

Welcome from the Double Springs Alabama area.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2021)

Welcome from North Mississippi! Glad you joined up. 
Jim


----------

